# Osküste Kanadas



## Sinistrus (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo zusammen...Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, was man denn so an der Ostküste Kanadas fängt ?
Denn rein von den Bildern her sieht es da ja teilweise aus wie in Nordeuropa, aber rein vom Breitengrat her ist es ja auf der Höhe von Genau (nur als Beispiel).
Fängt man da dann auch Dorsche, Leng, Köhler usw...oder eher andere Fische ?


---------------------------------------------------------------
-=>° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 °Grüße aus dem wilden Süden° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 °


----------



## Hauslaigner (10. Januar 2002)

Ich weis, daß einige wegen eines Heilbutts rüberfliegen. Da soll es Orte geben, da hast Du Fanggarantie dafür. Ist nur sauteuer. Ansonsten müßten die gleichen Fische wie in Norge zu fangen sein.

-------------------------------------------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm 
Bayrischer Kulturgesandter
Norgetourist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Richter für "preussische Angelegenheiten" 
STERN des Südens


----------



## ThomasL (10. Januar 2002)

Hallo SinistrusIch war zwar noch nie dort, aber Dorsche
und Köhler gibts an der kanadischen Ostküste
auch. Beim Leng bin ich mir nicht sicher,
muss ich mal im Buch nachschauen. Die
Stellen mit den vielen Heilbutten sind 
an der kanadischen Westküste. Ich war schon
zweimal in Alaska, allerdings hauptsächlich
zum Lachsangeln, war aber auch bei Homer
zum Heilbuttangeln auf dem Meer und da hast
du wirklich praktisch Fanggarantie. Das 
erste Mal hatte ich besonders Glück und
einen 155-pfünder erwischt. Bei meiner
zweiten Reise waren die beiden grössten 60 Pfund.Gruss
Thomas


----------



## ThomasL (11. Januar 2002)

Hallo SinistrusHab jetzt nachgeschaut. Leng gibts dort nicht. Aber eine verwandte Art den sie Hake
nennen und davon soll es mehrere Arten geben.
Heilbutt gibts an der Ostküste auch, ich weiss aber nicht wie gut die Chancen sind, da
ich leider noch nie dort war. Blauhaie gibts
dort im Sommer viele, manchmal auch Herings-
und Makohai. Streifenbarsche (ein Verwandter vom Wolfsbarsch) und Blauflossenthune kommen dort auch vor. In Kutter & Küste Nr. 10 ist
ein interessanter Bericht über Nova Scotia.Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Sinistrus (11. Januar 2002)

Hallo Thomas !Vielen Dank, werde ich gleichmal schauen ob ich die Ausgabe habe !Oha, Makohai ? Blauhai ? Klingt ja verlockend, aber wenn die auf meinen Plattfischpaternoster beißen is warscheinlich Schicht im Schacht ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
-=>° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 °Grüße aus dem wilden Süden° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 °


----------

